# Escudo - no longer A&C Petersen!



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has noticed ... 

Escudo is no longer an A&C Petersen product! :scared: Below is the pic, kinda big but the only way to read the labels. Left side is the old ACP label, right side is the new Scandinavian Tobacco Group label. Yeah, its no longer "fine tobacco", just "pipe tobacco". The rear of the old tin did not say much (Lane Distributors), the new tin rear label sez made by Peter Stokkebye.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Any difference in taste or quality?

I hope Pete Stokkebye didn't let us down. I love many of their blends.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

thats odd i got a new tin and it says fine tobacco


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you tried both? Differences?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i just checked mine and they both say fine tobacco


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine were like that too Ron. Both said "Fine Tobacco', but one didn't have the AC Peterson logo on the top either.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

I recieved a tin last Dec from P&C that has the new labeling and was listed under A&C Petersen on the website. Since it was my first tin I did not notice the label and can't compare it to the original but it is very good.

EDIT: I just noticed that my tin says "fine tobacco" but also says "Scandinavian Tobacco Group".

EDIT(b): On the back it says made "for Peter Stokkebye" not "by Peter Stokkebye".


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Good eye, 'puffs. 

The last I've bought (JR off the shelf about two weeks ago) were still branded ACP.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Maybe at some point they switched from Fine to Pipe to underscore that this is pipe tobacco and should not be considered a RYO substitute. Sign of the times?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i haven't bought any in a few years... have been gifted a few though, but that was nearly a year ago as well.

as long as it tastes the same (or better), i don't give a hoot.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Zeabed said:


> Maybe at some point they switched from Fine to Pipe to underscore that this is pipe tobacco and should not be considered a RYO substitute. Sign of the times?


I would have gone with "Fine Pipe Tobacco".


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

DarHin said:


> I would have gone with "Fine Pipe Tobacco".


Probably considerations of label printing space. Otherwise it could be Fine Pipe Tobacco That You Put In Your Pipe To Smoke Fine Pipe Tobacco. But then they would risk a copyright infringement lawsuit from the Department of Redundancy Department.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

The tin date on the new acquisition is 11/11/2009 (the photos). The oldie is a 2 year old Lane tin (drool drool). I also have a Scandy-logo tin from July'09 but I'll have to hunt it down to check the label for FINE/PIPE. And it does say FOR Peter Stokkebye, good catch. Shuckins - check the date code (long number left of barcode), the format is YYDDMM from the first 6 digits.

Not smoked from it yet - I have 48 tins in the queue before this one :dude:

Here is a shot of the rear label.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

so both are from 09?



the one on the left is the acp...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I'll be damned, I have 14 tins of the scandinavian one, some of them say pipe, some fine, oldest one is dated august. I feel so violated! :lol:

I'm assuming this is just a change in distribution, and not what's inside. Or at least that's what I hope.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Well I'll be damned, I have 14 tins of the scandinavian one, some of them say pipe, some fine, oldest one is dated august. I feel so violated! :lol:
> 
> I'm assuming this is just a change in distribution, and not what's inside. Or at least that's what I hope.


Pop one open and find out :clap2:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It is actually about that time, just finished my last open tin a week or so ago. I will report back tomorrow with my findings. 

And to think, I had just gotten over the Escudo withdrawal shakes, too!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

shuckins said:


> so both are from 09?
> 
> [ ]
> 
> the one on the left is the acp...


Wow! I guess July 11th 2009 was among the last batches of ACP. The new one (right) is dated Oct 10th 2009.

Thats funny, my cellar shows the only other Scandy-label tin I have is dated July 11th 2009! I got it in Oct so I'm pretty sure the date/month wasn't transposed. So I guess July 11th was the day they starting pasting new labels on the tins. :scared:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

i just got a tin last week from 4Noggins......ill check it when i get home.


----------



## Verschnupft (Jun 15, 2009)

The tin I got a week or so back is the new one without the ACP logo on it.

However, on the inside insert cover it still has the logo.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Verschnupft said:


> The tin I got a week or so back is the new one without the ACP logo on it.
> 
> However, on the inside insert cover it still has the logo.


AH! The plot thickens!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I just noticed that the picture on pipesandcigars is the new label, but they still call it AC Peterson?????


----------



## msilbernagel (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a can I picked up in Portland (Rich's Cigar) a few weeks ago. Date code is 091107.
It has the newer label outside (no logo) / Scandinavian Tobacco Group, and the ACP logo'd cover inside. Does say "Fine Tobacco" also.

Like it, but have no experience with the older model to compare.

Mark
--



RJpuffs said:


> Wow! I guess July 11th 2009 was among the last batches of ACP. The new one (right) is dated Oct 10th 2009.
> 
> Thats funny, my cellar shows the only other Scandy-label tin I have is dated July 11th 2009! I got it in Oct so I'm pretty sure the date/month wasn't transposed. So I guess July 11th was the day they starting pasting new labels on the tins. :scared:


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

The tin I bought in December is dated January 18, 2007 and it has the original markings on it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Zeabed said:


> But then they would risk a copyright infringement lawsuit from the Department of Redundancy Department.


Enforced, of course, by the Natural Guard.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Of the Escudo tins that I bought from March to July 2009, all are A&C Petersens with the original markings. And two of the tins, coded 0811053007, are Lane Ltd. distributed tins.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

It changed hands last year. Surprised everyone hadn't already heard the news.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

msilbernagel said:


> I have a can I picked up in Portland (Rich's Cigar) a few weeks ago. Date code is 091107.


they have date codes now?



RJpuffs said:


> I also have a Scandy-logo tin from July'09 but I'll have to hunt it down to check the label for FINE/PIPE. And it does say FOR Peter Stokkebye, good catch. Shuckins - check the date code (long number left of barcode), the format is YYDDMM from the first 6 digits.


when did they start doing that?


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

IHT said:


> they have date codes now?
> 
> when did they start doing that?


I was surpised to hear this, as well.

Actually, I'm surprised that ALL pipe tobacco companies don't date their tins. Considering the impact of age, you would think it to be a no-brainer.

I date each one of my tins when they arrive at my home...who knows the actual age of them, though.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i agree, surprised other companies not named C&D and McClellands don't put a date code on there... not that hard to do.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...des-yes-i-think-they-do-have-date-stamps.html


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Jack Straw said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...des-yes-i-think-they-do-have-date-stamps.html


thx for the link.
guess i'll go home tonight and raid my cellar. i wonder if the older smaller painted tins have it as well? i don't recall them having that large of a sticker on the bottom with all that stuff on there. we shall see.

i didn't want to post in that other thread, but i doubt a 3 yr old tin of Escudo would go for much more than a 1 or 2 yr old tin of Escudo on ebay...


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

I have 3 ACP and one Scandy. All 4 have "Fine Tobacco"


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

IHT said:


> i agree, surprised other companies not named C&D and McClellands don't put a date code on there... not that hard to do.


MacBaren also started date-coding tins around spring '08 (no date code means pre-'08 batch).

All the Escudos I have are dated, at least in this strange hidden manner. Then again, the oldest I have is only 2 years old.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

just checked mine...........its the new tin


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

IHT said:


> thx for the link.
> guess i'll go home tonight and raid my cellar. i wonder if the older smaller painted tins have it as well? i don't recall them having that large of a sticker on the bottom with all that stuff on there. we shall see.
> 
> i didn't want to post in that other thread, but i doubt a 3 yr old tin of Escudo would go for much more than a 1 or 2 yr old tin of Escudo on ebay...


The older tins do have the dates. That's how I knew that one tin you sent me was seven years old. (Still havent smoked that sucker)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thx... i never knew there was anything remotely close to a date on the stickers.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

IHT said:


> thx... i never knew there was anything remotely close to a date on the stickers.


All I know is that if it tasted like that all the time, I'd walk around with Escudo coins hanging out of my nose like super long unpicked boogers. arty:

Somehow that sounds plagiarized....


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I just checked my 3 tins on hand...one is from September 2008 and the other two are from October 2006. Obviously, they're A&C Peterson. I purchased these 3 at the same time in August 2009.

I've got 5 more on the way.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dmkerr said:


> All I know is that if it tasted like that all the time, I'd walk around with Escudo coins hanging out of my nose like super long unpicked boogers. arty:
> 
> Somehow that sounds plagiarized....


lol... i wrote that somewhere... i think the very first Blind Review we did on CS (Puff).


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Frankly, I think the new Escudo is a big letdown from the A&C Peterson version. Not nearly as complex, and the mix is just off somehow. 


Actually I've never had Escudo; I just thought I'd beat the tobacco snob rush...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Frankly, I think the new Escudo is a big letdown from the A&C Peterson version. Not nearly as complex, and the mix is just off somehow.
> 
> Actually I've never had Escudo; I just thought I'd beat the tobacco snob rush...


When it changed from Cope's to A&CP, you'd have thought the apocalypse was imminent. Congrats on being pro-active.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

IHT said:


> lol... i wrote that somewhere... i think the very first Blind Review we did on CS (Puff).


I'm betting that's where your tagline comes from. Just a hunch.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dmkerr said:


> I'm betting that's where your tagline comes from. Just a hunch.


oh, my signature? i'll have to check, i have those turned off/not viewed in my settings.

edit: took my so long to find where it was at, almost couldn't edit this post. forgot i had the viewing of those turned off.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

will post photos in a sec, but i have some without that type of sticker (no date on it).

damn, going through these tins, it seems like they have had over 5 different labels on the bottom of the tin... i've got at least 4 right now, and none look like the pictures of labels you all have.

2nd edit: i have 8 different bottom of tin labels... 3 different ones on the smaller painted lid tins, and 5 different ones on the current sized/sticker lid tins with none of them looking anything like the labels you all have posted.

Escudo ages:
undated x2 
label change
mar 11 01 
label change
jan 9 03 x2
jan 10 03 
label change
may 7 05
label change
jun 9 06 
*label change*
oct 17 06 x2
jan 18 07 x3
may 10 07
*label change*
jun 17 07 
label change
mar 9 08


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

all 8 different ones









close ups of various lables


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that's all i took... the first photo of the 8 different lables i have, hopefully you can see it good enough.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

IHT said:


> [ ]
> 
> that's all i took... the first photo of the 8 different lables i have, hopefully you can see it good enough.


Any pattern? Older ones no date codes, or such?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RJpuffs said:


> Any pattern? Older ones no date codes, or such?


my 2 oldest ones don't have a date code. i have a few of the other small painted lid ones, and they are from 01 and 03, they had date codes.
in my reply a few up from this, i have all the date codes listed and when it changed from one label to another. there's a couple where i have a tin that's only a month or two older than the other, but a new label style on the back.

was there a pattern? not that i saw.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

IHT said:


> my 2 oldest ones don't have a date code. i have a few of the other small painted lid ones, and they are from 01 and 03, they had date codes.
> in my reply a few up from this, i have all the date codes listed and when it changed from one label to another. there's a couple where i have a tin that's only a month or two older than the other, but a new label style on the back.
> 
> was there a pattern? not that i saw.


Sheesh, a new label for each batch? If only they expended that effort into packaging 16oz tins :rockon:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Labels, Smabels, I ain't smoking the sticker or the tin. Any changes as far as the _contents_?????


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

plexiprs said:


> Labels, Smabels, I ain't smoking the sticker or the tin. Any changes as far as the _contents_?????


none that i've noticed, but i haven't had the new stuff made by Stokkebye as of yet.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

IHT said:


> none that i've noticed, but i haven't had the new stuff made by Stokkebye as of yet.


Stokkebye has many of it's tobaccos sold as bulk, if not the 24 oz box. Think there's a possibility of 24 oz Escudo box, like their LBF?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

WWhermit said:


> Stokkebye has many of it's tobaccos sold as bulk, if not the 24 oz box. Think there's a possibility of 24 oz Escudo box, like their LBF?
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


that would be sweet. i was just eyeballing some bulk tobaccos online, window shopping... :eyebrows:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> that would be sweet.


My thoughts exactly !!!!!!! :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Eyeballed the other "new" tin I have, tin date 07/11/2009. The front label sez "Fine Tobacco". The three newest tins dated 11/11/2009 say "Pipe Tobacco". Whacky!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

The question still remains. Does anyone taste any difference. Or is it the same.??
Brian. :dunno::dunno:p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> The question still remains. Does anyone taste any difference. Or is it the same.??
> Brian. :dunno::dunno:p


Shoot. I have so much Escudo in the cellar it'll take me til 2022 to get around to the '09 or '19 tins. I keep meaning to crack one of those new guys, darn it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Tastes and looks the same to me, but I wasn't thinking about it too hard.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> The question still remains. Does anyone taste any difference. Or is it the same.??
> Brian. :dunno::dunno:p


I'm in the same boat (or barn, as the case may be) as the Moo ... I'll probably have grandkids that smoke before I reach the "new" production tins of Escudo :evil:

I believe the same dudes still "manufacture" Escudo, i.e. Villiger Stokkebye
aka Peter Stokkebye aka Scandinavian Tobacco Group
Villiger Stokkebye International
Group Companies | www.st-group.com
although I'm not really sure about this.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I haven't smoked the older ones but I did pop a tin of the new stuff recently and it was awesome stuff. If it used to be even better I'm at least glad I won't know that so I won't be dissappointed. The black pepper was pretty front and center to my pallet but that could be because I have thrush and still can't taste everything correctly. Now to get a pipe to dedicate to that blend and do some serious experimenting.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

Who cares what is in old tins? I care only about stuff that is AVAILABLE.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> I'm in the same boat (or barn, as the case may be) as the Moo ... I'll probably have grandkids that smoke before I reach the "new" production tins...


Perhaps this is the exact time to begin building a great mystique (like the Murray-Dunhill Fantasy) around the stupendously richer deeper, pepperier, more horrorshow drop-dead fantastic flavor of the "old" Escudo versus the "new" Escudo. How sad-sad-sad for those who never had-had-had. We'd have everyone fooled except kvv098:



> Who cares what is in old tins? I care only about stuff that is AVAILABLE.


I can start planning my post-retirement medical insurance strategy against the increasing value of "old" Escudo. No. seriously. It REALLY is way better.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> ...
> I can start planning my post-retirement medical insurance strategy against the increasing value of "old" Escudo. No. seriously. It REALLY is way better.


No no no!

The "old" Escudo was the Copes (painted) label. That would be worth a 401(k) or two. The "less older" Escudo was the ACP sticker label with Lane distribution. Worth maybe a cruise to Bermuda. The "less newer" Escudo was the ACP label with Stokkebye distribution. Worth perhaps a flight to North Carolina (economy seat). The "new" Escudo is the one with the red dragon critter logo and Scandanavian Tobacco Group label. Currently worth $8.99 (about equal to the value of my IRA today) :second:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> No no no!
> 
> The "old" Escudo was the Copes (painted) label. That would be worth a 401(k) or two. The "less older" Escudo was the ACP sticker label with Lane distribution. Worth maybe a cruise to Bermuda. The "less newer" Escudo was the ACP label with Stokkebye distribution. Worth perhaps a flight to North Carolina (economy seat). The "new" Escudo is the one with the red dragon critter logo and Scandanavian Tobacco Group label. Currently worth $8.99 (about equal to the value of my IRA today) :second:


Damn. I'm only less newer ACP/Stokkebye and I already live in North Carolina. That has me going nowhere fast.

2nd alternate plan. I guess I'll have to reconsider liquidating my Dunhill-Murray holdings. It's NOT a fantasy! It's NOT a fantasy! :third:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i have ACP Escudo with painted tins (look at the photos). 
unless you two are just being overly sarcastic, which is what my guess is.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> i have ACP Escudo with painted tins (look at the photos).
> unless you two are just being overly sarcastic, which is what my guess is.


This is facetiousness or self-deprecation. I am making fun of my two lifetimes worth of Escudo in the cellar. Sarcasm (contempt) this is not.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> This is facetiousness or self-deprecation. I am making fun of my two lifetimes worth of Escudo in the cellar. Sarcasm (contempt) this is not.


:mischief:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

74 containers, huh? you got me beat by a long ways.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I just bought my first tin of escudo...still confused as to the date. Its A&C Peterson, the numbers running along the side of the barcode vertically are 0811095529. Does that mean its from 2008? Seems odd that its 2 years old and I just bought it new.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

It happens; I bought a tin of Blackwoods Flake last year that had an '05 date on it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Brinson said:


> Does that mean its from 2008? Seems odd that its 2 years old and I just bought it new.


if you got it from a B&M, it's not odd at all. i've found 7-10 yr old tins before (not of Escudo)... but if you know what to look for, and find a little used pipe shop, you might snag some stuff with age on it for the same price as brand new.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I recently went to my B&M and got a bunch of GLP blends not a one of them younger than 4 years old. One of them was '05


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Brinson said:


> I just bought my first tin of escudo...still confused as to the date. Its A&C Peterson, the numbers running along the side of the barcode vertically are 0811095529. Does that mean its from 2008? Seems odd that its 2 years old and I just bought it new.


I don't know how to read the barcode numbers either; does 081109 mean year/day/month (?) or day/month/year? In the latter case, your tins would date from last year... Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

It's year month day. Apparently the US is the only country to do it month day year. I guess it makes sense it you think about it to do it the pervailing way but we americans don't care about sense.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Uelrindru said:


> It's year month day. Apparently the US is the only country to do it month day year. I guess it makes sense it you think about it to do it the pervailing way but we americans don't care about sense.


In Escudos case, its year DATE month (ignore the rest of the digits) - there was a separate thread where we compared tin codes and this seemed the most likely format.

Found thread:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...des-yes-i-think-they-do-have-date-stamps.html


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> In Escudos case, its year DATE month (ignore the rest of the digits) - there was a separate thread where we compared tin codes and this seemed the most likely format.
> 
> Found thread:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...des-yes-i-think-they-do-have-date-stamps.html


I wish I could read :faint:


----------



## bpgoldman (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't know if anyone is still reading this thread, but I thought I'd stick my 2 cents in. I finished my last tin of Cope's about 10 years ago, still keep the empty around because I'm a pack rat. I remember sort of liking it, but that it had a slightly grassy taste in the second half of the bowl that was off-putting. When I first tried the AC&P stuff, I was blown away by how much richer and winey it had become, and I consumed a ton of the stuff. Then around 2006, it became hit-or-miss. Some tins were wonderful, but some were so thin-tasting, it was like smoking hot air. I've got some tins now from 2009, which I open occasionally, and I'm still finding them variable. I'll continue to try, because when Escudo is good, it's phenomenal.

Anyone else have this kind of history with it?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

bpgoldman said:


> I don't know if anyone is still reading this thread, but I thought I'd stick my 2 cents in. I finished my last tin of Cope's about 10 years ago, still keep the empty around because I'm a pack rat. I remember sort of liking it, but that it had a slightly grassy taste in the second half of the bowl that was off-putting. When I first tried the AC&P stuff, I was blown away by how much richer and winey it had become, and I consumed a ton of the stuff. Then around 2006, it became hit-or-miss. Some tins were wonderful, but some were so thin-tasting, it was like smoking hot air. I've got some tins now from 2009, which I open occasionally, and I'm still finding them variable. I'll continue to try, because when Escudo is good, it's phenomenal.
> 
> Anyone else have this kind of history with it?


I've only had the ACP tins from at most '08, all seemed consistent to me. I also have the new "red dragon" (or whatever critter) logo tins but I won't pop 'em till at least 2020 :clap2:


----------



## bpgoldman (Jul 16, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> I've only had the ACP tins from at most '08, all seemed consistent to me. I also have the new "red dragon" (or whatever critter) logo tins but I won't pop 'em till at least 2020 :clap2:


Who knows what plane of existence I'll be on in 2020?


----------



## zunismoke (Oct 25, 2010)

bpgoldman said:


> Who knows what plane of existence I'll be on in 2020?


I read somewhere that ACP was bought by Stokkebye around 2006. Stokkebye took over production of Escudo and as far as I know still produces it. Orlik bought Stokkebye and then Scandanavian Tobacco Group bought Orlik. The parent company name replaced ACP on the label this year. What I read said that the quality had remained very good from ACP up till the present. Stokkebye's name is also on the current label. In my personal experience Stokkebye has always been very high in quality.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

zunismoke said:


> I read somewhere that ACP was bought by Stokkebye around 2006. Stokkebye took over production of Escudo and as far as I know still produces it. Orlik bought Stokkebye and then Scandanavian Tobacco Group bought Orlik. The parent company name replaced ACP on the label this year. What I read said that the quality had remained very good from ACP up till the present. Stokkebye's name is also on the current label. In my personal experience Stokkebye has always been very high in quality.


interesting. i have a tin from 2010 and another from 07. not at home to check labels though...


----------

